
A Guide to Exiles, Expatriates, and Internal Emigrés (1972) - the-enemy
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/1972/03/09/a-guide-to-exiles-expatriates-and-internal-emigres/
======
ggg3
mods are quick to silence anything tangentially political (that is not about
US propaganda war), but I'm glad they missed this one.

very relevant to the current climate. It brings up the important distinction
between exile, refugee, hedonist. Its very, interesting (?), to see the three
groups converging to the same country as you see the contemporary political
changes creating refugees on one side, hedonists with their new found money on
the other, and exiles in the middle.

Also important the call to how Mail in the 70s was so important to this all.
Bringing back the current propaganda wars, this should be a central point on
the ongoing talks to add backdoors to whatsapp and many other platforms that
were being discussed here last week.

~~~
dang
> mods are quick to silence anything tangentially political

Precisely the opposite is true:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20political%20overlap&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20political%20overlap&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0).
Stories with political overlap are fine if they gratify intellectual
curiosity. Flamewars and garden-variety politics don't do that, so we moderate
those.

> I'm glad they missed this one

We didn't miss it. We put it in the second-chance pool
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)),
which is why it's on the front page.

